# Apply for Language Learning Visa in Germany While In Country



## LovelyLis (5 mo ago)

Hi All. I am a US citizen currently in Germany on a visitors visa. My 90 days ends on October 13. Today is August 19. I was told by the German Consulate in Los Angeles that I do not need to return to the US to change my visa from a visitors visa to a language learning visa. I am wondering if I am able to get a visa application appointment at my local Aliens Office prior to October 13 when my visitors visa ends, can I stay in country while my application is being decided upon? Or do I have to leave the EU until I hear whether my application is approved or not?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You should go to your local Ausländerbehörde ASAP to apply for your permit. Some offices require appointments and some places take walk- ins. 

You have to stay in Germany after your 90 days are over until your application is processed. On the other hand, if you apply now you should receive your permit before your 90 days are up.


----------



## LovelyLis (5 mo ago)

Thank you! So you think 7 weeks is enough to process my application? I'm in a smaller town (Loerrach) so I hope that helps and perhaps they won't be overloaded with applications.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Lörrach has an online appointment system. Book your appointment online ASAP and then start gathering the docs you need. One of the advantages of smaller towns is that they are generally not that swamped such as Berlin (largest and most understaffed ABH in Germany).







Online-Terminbuchung von Ausländerbehörde Lörrach - 1. Sind Sie bei der Stadt Lörrach gemeldet?







www.terminland.de


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

It doesn't seem to be a huge issue to stay past 90 days once you have an appointment, provided you don't leave the country. My kid is currently in Berlin - where there is huge demand - and has an appointment coming up that will be 5 or 6 weeks past the 90-day cutoff.

In our past experience there's not much processing time after the appointment unless it's an application for a work permit that would need to go through some sort of labour-market test. There is no processing of your application prior to the appointment, it all happens when you sit down in front of the officer. You hand over your paperwork, go sit in the waiting room for half an hour (fidgeting nervously) then you're called back and told to pay the fee and they put the sticker in your passport right there and then.


----------



## Elie 115 (4 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> It doesn't seem to be a huge issue to stay past 90 days once you have an appointment, provided you don't leave the country. My kid is currently in Berlin - where there is huge demand - and has an appointment coming up that will be 5 or 6 weeks past the 90-day cutoff.
> 
> In our past experience there's not much processing time after the appointment unless it's an application for a work permit that would need to go through some sort of labour-market test. There is no processing of your application prior to the appointment, it all happens when you sit down in front of the officer. You hand over your paperwork, go sit in the waiting room for half an hour (fidgeting nervously) then you're called back and told to pay the fee and they put the sticker in your passport right there and then.


i can help with filling out english forms as i have immigration law experiance
while i am visiting La Rochelle 21st and 22nd sep. <snip>


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Please don't post personal contact information on the open message board. There is a private message system (called "Conversations") available on the forum.


----------



## Elie 115 (4 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> Please don't post personal contact information on the open message board. There is a private message system (called "Conversations") available on the forum.


ok thanks


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Elie 115 said:


> i can help with filling out english forms as i have immigration law experiance
> while i am visiting La Rochelle 21st and 22nd sep. <snip>


And this is relevant to me exactly how?


----------

